# Odd looking aircraft flew over today...



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

While replying to another thread, I commented that I live under the flight path to/from Ft. Benning and it reminded me to ask about two aircraft that flew over today.

They flew low enough that I could see that it had multiple engines (2 - 3 on each side I think) and a wide wing span, but the wings seemed somewhat narrow. I don't know what it's called, but there was also what appeared to be a solid structure that spanned the width of the craft underneath (think of "wheel to wheel") and behind where the landing gear would be.

Does that make sense? Anyone know what kind of aircraft they were? I googled and googled, but can't find a pic of anything similar.

Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder if they are what all the talk is about on fb about loud booms and houses shaking


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, let's play 20 questions: 

Were the engines propeller or jets?
Big cargo type plane or small one/two seat type? 
Was the wing above or below the fuselage?
What did the tail look like?

Of course there's always the official air force identification chart  :


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

OK...you almost got me! 

I was going pic-by-pic in the graphic, decided it looked most like the 3rd one on the top row, then wondered why everything was labeled "weather balloon"...then I got to the ACTUAL weather balloon and read "Swamp Gas"...only then did I notice the bat signal.

Sooooo...what kind of aircraft IS the 3rd one on the top row?


----------



## wingnut64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a different plane in mind from reading your first post. If the structure was more or less connecting the tail section then this wouldn't be it. 
This is a type of military transport plane that i found.

http://www.1000pictures.com/view.ht...f020926-o-9999g-012_1280x1024.jpg+x1280+y1024


From your later post, a P-38 lightening would be closer.
http://www.1000pictures.com/view.htm?caircraft/wwii-ftr+f040521-f-2295b-014_1024x768.jpg+x1024+y768


And I thought this NASA plane was cool enough to get a peek, too.

http://www.1000pictures.com/view.htm?caircraft/other+fproteus.jpg+x1024+y768


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm, Fort Benning, Home of the Infantry
Troops and Materiel making their way home from A'stan, perhaps?

Is this it?
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...pf&sigi=15rpmop79&sigb=11t003ps5&fr=slv8-acer

Well, if that doesn't work, try googling USAF C-130 Hercules and see whatcha get 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

wingnut64 said:


> I had a different plane in mind from reading your first post. If the structure was more or less connecting the tail section then this wouldn't be it.
> This is a type of military transport plane that i found.
> 
> http://www.1000pictures.com/view.ht...f020926-o-9999g-012_1280x1024.jpg+x1280+y1024
> ...


The "solid section" I mentioned looked like that on the P-38 (twin tail boom?), but after googling images for it, the one I saw seemed to be a lot longer, the wings were not straight out from the sides like the pics I found, but angled somewhat towards the back, and they (the wings) seemed quite a bit longer.

Don't get me wrong...I'm not panicking or anything like that, it's just that we usually see the heavy transport craft, helicopters, and those used for jump school...but in all the years I've lived in this area, I've never seen anything like I described in the air around here.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Any chance it was an A-10 "Warthog"?
http://www.1000pictures.com/view.htm?caircraft/attack+f070424-f-4192w-333_1024x768.jpg+x1024+y768


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

In the early 50s it wasn't unusual to see those old P-38s flying..everybody called them mailplanes.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

How large an aircraft was it? Was it as large as a smaller sized cargo plane or was it smaller, more like a fighter? Did it look like it had a military or civillian paint job? Where the engines jets or did they have propellers?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Murray in ME said:


> How large an aircraft was it? Was it as large as a smaller sized cargo plane or was it smaller, more like a fighter? Did it look like it had a military or civillian paint job? Where the engines jets or did they have propellers?


They looked big, but not as big as 747s or such...it didn't look like a fighter to me.

Couldn't tell about the paint job except they appeared to be white-ish, nor could I see any markings/logos on the side as I was looking almost directly up at their bellies as they flew over. The only time I saw anything other than their bellies was they pitched just a tiny bit to my right. They were low as they flew over our place, but climbing rapidly.

As for jets or propellers, I think they were jets, but I'm not 100% certain.

I wish I'd paid more attention to detail, but what my attention locked onto was the (according to what info I can find) "twin tail boom".

I know ya'll must think I've gone loopy or something, but I swear they looked like I described 'em!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I know ya'll must think I've gone loopy or something, but I swear they looked like I described 'em!


There are actually lots of planes that fit the general description but would be hard to find a reference to online
http://images.google.com/imgres?q=t...tbnw=200&start=32&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:32


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?q=t...tbnw=199&start=68&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:68


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I'm inclined to agree it's likely the Warthog - the OA-10 Thunderbolt.
"Odd" isn't the word. "Ugly" is closer, unless you're on the ground needing close air support, then it would be about the most beautiful thing in the world. 'Bout like the Incredible Hulk - ugly, strong, and near invulnerable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm inclined to agree it's likely the Warthog


A Warthog only has 2 engines total, and is not a twin boom design:



> They flew low enough that I could see that it had multiple engines (*2 - 3 on each side* I think)


http://images.google.com/imgres?q=a...38&tbnw=216&start=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Sorry. Missed that. Still, could it have had hardware on it's wings that confused things?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wogglebug said:


> Sorry. Missed that. Still, could it have had hardware on it's wings that confused things?


Maybe, but a Warthog isn't really what I'd call a "large" plane



> They looked big, but not as big as 747s or such...it didn't look like a fighter to me.


Eastern NC has lots of military bases/ airfields, so I've seen lots of Warthogs, but I've never seen one carrying a full "combat load".

It's also possible it wasn't a military plane at all, since it wasn't Olive Drab or Desert Tan


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok your not the only one who had weird day this way. I got out of the shower and within two mintues my four year old and I heard a low flying plane I went to look out the window and our fire alarms starting going off all four in our house. This has never happen. I tried to dress my four year old and check to make sure our house was not on fire. It wasn't but The fire alarms kept going off for like 30 seconds and then Off and on again. So at this point I am not comfortable in the house. I walk outside the police are coming down the street. They get off their bikes. They are going to another house and More neighbors are walking outside. Apparently either the solar flare or the military plane caused everyone who was homes fire alarms or home alarm to go off. We are on the top of the mountains area and on a flight path. Weird and first time ever. I thought maybe the military plane had something to do with it. Maybe they had something on to protect the planes today and it set stuff off.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Did it make the house vibrate?


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing to see here. Move along, move along.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope no vibrating. we do get those sometimes but not this time.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

How about a Tomcat? We had 4 fly over yesterday. Dh says that's what they are,all I know is they are soooo kool.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I was about 4 years old, home with my mother, when we heard the loudest noise either of us had ever heard. Mom ran outside, and didn't see anything. Then we heard another loud noise coming from our back forty.

An Air Force jet (in 1949) had crashed on the back of our property, missing the house by who knows how many feet elevation. The pilot had ejected, and was injured, but not badly. It left one heck of a hole in that field!

Dad was more than a little aggravated, as the recovery people used our drive and land to haul the debris out, leaving ruts he never did get rid of.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

deleted post


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

Antonov An-225?


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Looks like a hummingbird hitching a ride south on a goose's back.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I just say...........when the A-10's fly over my house, it literally makes the windows rattle, and shakes the house like an earthquake.

But whooo dang are they cool to look at!!


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

NASA announced this week it has awarded the $1.35 million prize for its CAFE Green Flight Challenge to the team from Pipistrel-USA.com. The twin-fuselage, four-seat electric airplane beat out the eGenius team from Germany during two competition days held last week at the Sonoma County Airport in California. The eGenius team will take home $120,000 for second place and another $10,000 for a separate competition from the Lindbergh Electric Aircraft Prize for the quietest aircraft during the week.

As an old Air Defense Artilleryman, I&#8217;m inclined to think she might have seen an OV-10 Bronco. Old plane used as a spotter for anti-tank and infantry spotting. Still in heavy use in Asia, you cans see them every now and then in the US around military bases. Sometimes on loan to DEA to search for marijuana plots. It's also used to train small airborne parachute squads for low-altitude jumps.


















An air-to-air right underside view of an OV-10 Bronco aircraft of the 27th Tactical Air Support Squadron over the George Air Force Base range. Photographer's Name: Tech. Sgt. Jose Lopez Date Shot: 3/1/1987\


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

rainy5 said:


> Ok your not the only one who had weird day this way. I got out of the shower and within two mintues my four year old and I heard a low flying plane I went to look out the window and our fire alarms starting going off all four in our house. This has never happen. I tried to dress my four year old and check to make sure our house was not on fire. It wasn't but The fire alarms kept going off for like 30 seconds and then Off and on again. So at this point I am not comfortable in the house. I walk outside the police are coming down the street. They get off their bikes. They are going to another house and More neighbors are walking outside. Apparently either the solar flare or the military plane caused everyone who was homes fire alarms or home alarm to go off. We are on the top of the mountains area and on a flight path. Weird and first time ever. I thought maybe the military plane had something to do with it. Maybe they had something on to protect the planes today and it set stuff off.


Sounds like someone forgot to turn off their Warlock System before they took off. Or they did it on purpose for a prank!


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I know what she is talking about we had one fly over our House this sunday afternoon. I said to my hubby they where talking about that on the forum. The front looks like a hammerhead shark hubby said. I am sure of government has all sorts Of planes we have no idea about. I used to lie by this place call augusta. They have contracts with the government. In the evening we would hear really loud planes from this small airport by our house. I know they tested some of the copters that rotate I believe they made them for the government. We would hear them for years til they finally saw them on tv. One night we were out for Ice cream and we thought we saw what looked like a UfO round low all with lights. I am sure it was just another test plane. 
On another note: The planes keep flying over and my fire alarms still keep going on only for a second. I don't know what this warlock system is but they must be using it alot then. I googled it makes sense maybe they are testing them. Fort dix is not that far. To me after seeing the augusta thing all those years it seems normal. kinda like ov10 bronco. You said Sometimes on loan to DEA to search for marijuana plots. We have a state park and alot of farmland so maybe they are looking for something. If they are I am good with that. My home value has plumetted enough from the economy.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hammerhead eh?

This is the (type of) plane that folk singer John Denver was flying when he crashed and died (Kind of a rich man's toy, not a government plane):


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hubby and I agree none of the pictures match. Next time I will try to take a picture.


----------

